
All the News That’s Fit to Plex - lucidstack
https://www.plex.tv/blog/all-the-news-thats-fit-to-plex/
======
morganvachon
Am I the only one who wants Plex to just be Plex, i.e. a media server for what
I have stored locally? All of these new features make me think Plex is going
in the direction of a cloud-only service and may drop local storage support
down the line.

~~~
manfredz
Isn't this what Kodi (formerly XBMC and source from which Plex forked) is all
about?

[https://kodi.tv](https://kodi.tv)

~~~
secabeen
AFAIK, Kodi is still client-based, and doesn't have the nice server component
that Plex does. It's nice to have a single server handling transcoding, media
management, etc. etc, and allowing the clients to be thin.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
How "nice" do you want it to be? Kodi _can_ be told to act as a UPnP server,
and any UPnP client should then be able to pick up on it.

Kodi also has an optional web interface, which is primarily used to act as a
remote, but I've found it can also be a thin client receiver--any media within
the library can be streamed to the browser tab.

------
e40
I lost faith in Plex when I upgraded my server about a year ago and after
testing, etc, I deleted the old container (run it in docker). I didn't find
out until a few days later that FF/REW was broken. At that point I didn't have
the old release around. Went to the forum and found I wasn't the only one.
Problem was, they had just moved to 1.0 and they removed _all_ previous
versions from their servers. I begged to get an older one, and after a week or
two I got it from another forum user. During that 2 weeks, though, FF/REW was
broken on my Roku.

Yeah, now I download the .deb and build my container from a local .deb file,
rather than downloading in the container. It was stupid, but I had grabbed the
container build script from someone and didn't think about it until it was too
late.

I'm still on a pre-1.0 release, and when the Roku client doesn't work anymore,
I'll switch to Emby, or whatever is free and hot at the time.

~~~
agentdrtran
the Roku client works just fine now?

~~~
e40
When I went back to my .9 version, yes. It took 2 weeks to run it down, with
help from some kind soul on the tubes.

------
roystonvassey
I've been using Emby only for a few months now and love it. I was considering
switching to Plex (for its probably better looking interface) but the comments
here have convinced me against it.

~~~
rhino369
FWIW, I've used both and like Plex much more than Emby.

------
Karunamon
_Plex News. It’s the perfect complement to your media library — video news
from some of the most trusted sources on the planet,_

I always get nervous when companies start talking up the credibility of news
outlets. To me, it indicates a lack critical thinking especially when the very
next image on the page has logos from CNN (of "reading wikileaks is illegal if
you're not a media outlet" fame) and TheBlaze (of Glenn Beck fame).

I suppose you could write it off as marketing fluff, but.. still. That little
nagging feeling. So long as they give me the ability to ban specific sources
from ever showing up in my feed, fine, otherwise this will just be another
feature that has to be ignored to avoid consuming propaganda.

------
awill
I'm confused why everyone (both regular users and plex pass users) gets ads.

~~~
jsight
I'm guessing that they are trying to find a way to get ongoing monetization
out of lifetime plex pass customers.

~~~
awill
honestly that's how they lose their plex pass lifetime customers. Not how they
monetize them further.

------
bhouston
I just want Plex integration with Google Home's voice command so it is on par
with Netflix and YouTube.

I am a playing Plex subscriber because I want it to get better at its core
functionality. I do not want news on Plex.

